# How to remove old rusty raised deck nails



## win (May 17, 2009)

We are trying to restore our deck that has been much neglected. Many of the deck nails have rusty and raised heads.

I feel they should be removed and replaced with screws that will not rust.

But how do we remove the old. Saw this tool Cooper Group 56 Nail Puller
and didn't know if this would work without damaging the wood surrounding the nails.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

If the nails are proud of the wood surface, take a cats paw or flat bar and a take a cedar shim. slip the shim in under the bar and pull the nail out. keeping the shim under the bar will prevent un sightly marks!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## win (May 17, 2009)

Thanks. The luck is probably what we need.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You've chosen one of the best nail pullers in the Cooper. With the sliding striker, you can bite into nails that don't even have a head, and pull them right out easily. At $50 bucks, it may seem expensive, but when your job is done, you'll be thankful you paid a little more for a designated tool like this.


----------



## win (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Willie T. I'll probably buy the tool to make the job easier. Even with using the claw on the raised heads I'm anticipating pulling a lot of the heads right off.


----------

